# New Mechanical PE Sample Examination (2009)



## MikeR (Jan 23, 2009)

I see that Lindeburg has a new Sample examination (2009). I have the previous one which was printed in 2004. The sample page that is viewable on PPI's website shows that the problems are the same. Having said that, this was only one page and it was the fluids afternoon section.

I am planning on taking the MD module in the afternoon and the NCEES guidelines for this section have changed significantly.

Would it be worth spending $50.00 to get the new test? Has anyone seen the new sample test? Your thoughts please...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I see that Lindeburg has a new Sample examination (2009). I have the previous one which was printed in 2004. The sample page that is viewable on PPI's website shows that the problems are the same. Having said that, this was only one page and it was the fluids afternoon section.
> I am planning on taking the MD module in the afternoon and the NCEES guidelines for this section have changed significantly.
> 
> Would it be worth spending $50.00 to get the new test? Has anyone seen the new sample test? Your thoughts please...


From what I understand, if you have the "old" Lindeburg exam, that's good enough. The new one will probably be the same difficulty as the older one. Spend that $50 on the NCEES practice exam instead.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> From what I understand, if you have the "old" Lindeburg exam, that's good enough. The new one will probably be the same difficulty as the older one. Spend that $50 on the NCEES practice exam instead.


I agree...the 2004 Lindberg exam is *plenty* hard! You'll be very prepared if you can take that sample exam as you would a normal exam and pass it.


----------



## The Car (Jan 26, 2009)

MikeR said:


> Would it be worth spending $50.00 to get the new test? Has anyone seen the new sample test? Your thoughts please...


No.

No.

Save your money.


----------

